# Has anyone else gotten a puppy from Kathy Marek (Richmond, tx)



## jhall934 (May 22, 2020)

Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

HI and welcome, I am so sorry you are going through this. I have no experience with this breeder but others might chip in soon to offer some insight. sending kind thoughts your way.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry. I see a litter on the marketplace, no clearances on parents but I didn't expect to see clearances.

I would approach this from a 'puppy lemon law' place- look up the laws in place before your puppy is a year old, typically those laws only apply younger than 12 months. Look in your own state and her state laws, and depending on where you took delivery, whether this breeder laid eyes on you prior (USDA sight unseen rules) and find your venue and go for it.


----------



## abds (Sep 22, 2020)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261


----------



## abds (Sep 22, 2020)

We too purchased our Golden from Kathy Marek in April of 2018.

Sire- Master Colt 45 Poohbear-SR72048604
Dam- Mustang’s Princess Olof-SR 81648007

I have kept this short, but sadly my golden has these issues:

Cryptorchidism
Heart murmur
Limping of unknown origin for several months
Temperament unlike a typical golden 
Ear infections
Skin infections
Inability to sit on wood flooring due to front legs slipping.
Fearful of "guest" dogs or puppies in house (yes was socialized even more than our first Golden who was healthy and had great temperament).

Breeder was notified and provided no response.


----------



## jhall934 (May 22, 2020)

abds said:


> We too purchased our Golden from Kathy Marek in April of 2018.
> 
> Sire- Master Colt 45 Poohbear-SR72048604
> Dam- Mustang’s Princess Olof-SR 81648007
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about the issues your golden has. Colt was listed as the sire on Maddie's sheet as well. My dad did get in contact with Kathy and she blamed us for injuring her. She offered to take her back and refund us the $1000. Why would we do that though? We love her and Kathy would probably just have her euthanized. I wish there was a way to stop her from breeding more puppies with health problems. I hope that people who consider buying from Kathy see this forum and think twice. I do love Maddie and she is my baby but going through this is devastating. 

On another note, Maddie is incredibly timid as well. She is shy and scared of new people. I was worried that maybe I didn't socialize her enough but its interesting that your golden is fearful of guests as well.


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

abds said:


> Sire- Master Colt 45 Poohbear-SR72048604
> Dam- Mustang’s Princess Olof-SR 81648007


These dogs do not have any publicly verifiable health exams, and both were bred before they were 2 years of age. So far, totally lackluster pedigrees (as much as I have entered in K9data), but it isn't looking good.

I am very sorry for both of you. Unfortunately, we see far more of this type of breeding than we should. 

Good luck.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Were either of you given litter pedigrees? It'd be useful for the entire community if you'd PM to Lesley or me either one what you have pedigree-wise.


----------



## Kim Dogmom (Oct 8, 2020)

So sorry to hear about your pups. We got our boy from her in March 2017. He is a big boy! We had the same first visit as well. Didn’t think anything of it as it was the same type set up as we did years before when we got our lab from a different breeder.


----------



## Kaala Williams (Dec 12, 2020)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum. Probably not the best idea to post your personal email on a public Forum. You can edit your post and remove the email and then ask people to send you a "Conversation."


----------



## Rosemary2233 (Dec 20, 2020)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261


Hi my name is rosemary and I am involve on a very bad situation at this time due to Kathy Marek. I got a puppy last week that he was supposed to be almost 8 weeks old and she sale this puppy to me and his only 5 weeks old puppy. Now we need to go work and we can’t because of the puppy we can’t leave him alone. I can’t go to work because we have a new baby born puppy that require extra special care because he just a puppy. This is very bad I contact her this morning because all I want now is to return this puppy back to her we can’t no afford to be home with a puppy we need to go work like we usually do. Please some advice. I can send you my cell number. Let me know but I’m planing to take her to court so soon like tomorrow I will go and sub her if she don’t answer my request of returning the puppy today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

According to this site, puppies should be 8 weeks old to be sold in TX.






Table of State Laws Concerning Minimum Age for Sale of Puppies | Animal Legal & Historical Center







www.animallaw.info


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosemary2233 said:


> Hi my name is rosemary and I am involve on a very bad situation at this time due to Kathy Marek. I got a puppy last week that he was supposed to be almost 8 weeks old and she sale this puppy to me and his only 5 weeks old puppy. Now we need to go work and we can’t because of the puppy we can’t leave him alone. I can’t go to work because we have a new baby born puppy that require extra special care because he just a puppy. This is very bad I contact her this morning because all I want now is to return this puppy back to her we can’t no afford to be home with a puppy we need to go work like we usually do. Please some advice. I can send you my cell number. Let me know but I’m planing to take her to court so soon like tomorrow I will go and sub her if she don’t answer my request of returning the puppy today.


What were you planning to do to take care an 8 week old puppy when you went to work? You cannot leave an 8 week old puppy alone for a full work day either. Puppies up to 8 Months old need time and attention during the day, and need to be taken outside several times a day to potty. They can't be left alone. After about 8 months old they can be left for longer periods of time, but still not a full 8 hours or longer at a stretch. 

I'm sorry a breeder gave you an underage puppy, and yes you should return the baby to the breeder, but don't think that you can get an older puppy and leave it alone all day. Hopefully she will take the puppy back and refund your money.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If the breeder refuses to take the puppy back, please contact Golden Retriever rescues in Houston and ask them to take the puppy so it will receive the proper care.

Golden Beginnings - Home | Golden Beginnings Golden Retriever Rescue
GRR Houston www.grrh.org


----------



## cinprowork (Jan 25, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> According to this site, puppies should be 8 weeks old to be sold in TX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on this, the breeder is breaking the law and should at the very least be reported to the authorities so she does not continue to send home underage puppies...


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

cinprowork said:


> Thank you for this thread! I was going to get a dog from her because I saw her ad on AKC's Marketplace.
> 
> I asked if I can visit prior to adopting one, to see which dog I'd prefer. She said that I wouldn't be able to visit because of the current situation with COVID, which was a red flag for me. She said all of the dogs would be very outgoing because they're raised around her grandkids. Supposedly, they're in tip-top shape, and they're from champion bloodlines.
> 
> Thank you for saving me!


Right now, that isn't such a big red flag. I did not allow anyone to come visit the puppies for my litter that was born in Oct 2020. Call me paranoid, but after my husband and FIL had COVID in April, I just couldn't do it. I posted a lot of pictures and sent pictures and videos to people. When the puppies went home, the "hand over" was done in my driveway with a grooming table to sign paperwork on instead of my dining room table.

That said, this isn't a breeder I would recommend anyway.


----------



## abds (Sep 22, 2020)

I have kept my posts concise because I don't really know how much detail to offer. 
However, briefly again, in 2018 she would only bring out two male pups in a basket for us to see, not touch. They were 5 weeks old and we could not interact with them. When asked about her keeping the pups til 8 weeks, she did reply with texts explaining why the pups should be weaned by 6 weeks. None of which any vet I spoke to agreed with. Or any other breeder.


----------



## Mgann (Feb 15, 2021)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg andI we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261


----------



## DebVil (Aug 26, 2021)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261


Hi! I was hoping to not find anything that would realize what I should have realized when we met Kathy. Like you, we were a bit taken back that the parents were caged outside (away from the babies). We were not allowed to see where she kept the litter (apparently there were more than one at the time we picked ours. When we picked up ours he was a few days away from six weeks and was way too young to be on puppy food. I had to bottle feed him and he honestly should have been kept with the mom for at least two more weeks. We were given a two hour window to pick him up with less than a 24 hour notice. Nonetheless, we fell in LOVE with Charlie! Two weeks ago, at 3 years, 8 months Charlie passed away. We were devastated. He had fluid built up around his heart and when they went in to release the fluid he passed away at the table. I am speechless on how such a young, well exercised, otherwise healthy puppy can just have such a bad turn so rapidly. I am curious to know if any of the other puppies from Charlie's litter experienced the same thing. Charlie was born December 10, 2017.


----------



## DebVil (Aug 26, 2021)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261


Hi! I was hoping to not find anything that would realize what I should have realized when we met Kathy. Like you, we were a bit taken back that the parents were caged outside (away from the babies). We were not allowed to see where she kept the litter (apparently there were more than one at the time we picked ours. When we picked up ours he was a few days away from six weeks and was way too young to be on puppy food. I had to bottle feed him and he honestly should have been kept with the mom for at least two more weeks. We were given a two hour window to pick him up with less than a 24 hour notice. Nonetheless, we fell in LOVE with Charlie! Two weeks ago, at 3 years, 8 months Charlie passed away. We were devastated. He had fluid built up around his heart and when they went in to release the fluid he passed away at the table. I am speechless on how such a young, well exercised, otherwise healthy puppy can just have such a bad turn so rapidly. I am curious to know if any of the other puppies from Charlie's litter experienced the same thing. Charlie was born December 10, 2017.

UPDATE: Kathy Marek is a FRAUD!. She currently has four month old puppies listed in the AKC market place. One of the pics she has posted is of our Charlie. He was born December 10, 2017! Clearly he is not one of the puppies available. Here are the pics of Charlie at that age. She has an ad on AKC Marketplace.


----------



## Hclo (Oct 29, 2021)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261


Exact same thing happened to us. We got our puppy back in 2018 from Kathy, and our sweet pup was still suckling, our vet said she was about 5-6 weeks and had a parasite caused by dirty water (given to the mom). We had to supplement with formula and looking back we noticed the SAME red flags. Since then, our dog has been diagnosed with Immune Mediated Polyarthritis and he been seen by internal medicine after she nearly died from receiving one of her yearly vaccines (limping, fevers, organ failure, inflamed eyes). She spent nearly a week in the gulf coast vet ICU (luckily we had pet insurance because the bill was >7k). We are now not allowed to vaccinate her for fear of her relapsing, and she has to be on immunosuppressant meds for the rest of her life. Sweetest temperament, but I still feel sick thinking about where she came from.


----------



## Hclo (Oct 29, 2021)

DebVil said:


> Hi! I was hoping to not find anything that would realize what I should have realized when we met Kathy. Like you, we were a bit taken back that the parents were caged outside (away from the babies). We were not allowed to see where she kept the litter (apparently there were more than one at the time we picked ours. When we picked up ours he was a few days away from six weeks and was way too young to be on puppy food. I had to bottle feed him and he honestly should have been kept with the mom for at least two more weeks. We were given a two hour window to pick him up with less than a 24 hour notice. Nonetheless, we fell in LOVE with Charlie! Two weeks ago, at 3 years, 8 months Charlie passed away. We were devastated. He had fluid built up around his heart and when they went in to release the fluid he passed away at the table. I am speechless on how such a young, well exercised, otherwise healthy puppy can just have such a bad turn so rapidly. I am curious to know if any of the other puppies from Charlie's litter experienced the same thing. Charlie was born December 10, 2017.
> 
> UPDATE: Kathy Marek is a FRAUD!. She currently has four month old puppies listed in the AKC market place. One of the pics she has posted is of our Charlie. He was born December 10, 2017! Clearly he is not one of the puppies available. Here are the pics of Charlie at that age. She has an ad on AKC Marketplace.
> View attachment 885187
> ...


My Winslow (see post about immune mediated polyarthritis) was part of Charlie’s litter. I’m sorry for your loss ❤


----------



## Hclo (Oct 29, 2021)

Hclo said:


> Exact same thing happened to us. We got our puppy back in 2018 from Kathy, and our sweet pup was still suckling, our vet said she was about 5-6 weeks and had a parasite caused by dirty water (given to the mom). We had to supplement with formula and looking back we noticed the SAME red flags. Since then, our dog has been diagnosed with Immune Mediated Polyarthritis and he been seen by internal medicine after she nearly died from receiving one of her yearly vaccines (limping, fevers, organ failure, inflamed eyes). She spent nearly a week in the gulf coast vet ICU (luckily we had pet insurance because the bill was >7k). We are now not allowed to vaccinate her for fear of her relapsing, and she has to be on immunosuppressant meds for the rest of her life. Sweetest temperament, but I still feel sick thinking about where she came from.


this was Winslow the day we picked her up. Per Kathy’s contract, we had to take our dog to vet the same day we picked her up or she was not responsible for any early death. We were allowed to pick her up between 3-5pm on a saturday, luckily we had prescheduled the last vet appointment at Thrive for 6pm that day before it closed.


----------



## Gunnar's Mom (Dec 10, 2021)

DebVil said:


> Hi! I was hoping to not find anything that would realize what I should have realized when we met Kathy. Like you, we were a bit taken back that the parents were caged outside (away from the babies). We were not allowed to see where she kept the litter (apparently there were more than one at the time we picked ours. When we picked up ours he was a few days away from six weeks and was way too young to be on puppy food. I had to bottle feed him and he honestly should have been kept with the mom for at least two more weeks. We were given a two hour window to pick him up with less than a 24 hour notice. Nonetheless, we fell in LOVE with Charlie! Two weeks ago, at 3 years, 8 months Charlie passed away. We were devastated. He had fluid built up around his heart and when they went in to release the fluid he passed away at the table. I am speechless on how such a young, well exercised, otherwise healthy puppy can just have such a bad turn so rapidly. I am curious to know if any of the other puppies from Charlie's litter experienced the same thing. Charlie was born December 10, 2017.
> 
> UPDATE: Kathy Marek is a FRAUD!. She currently has four month old puppies listed in the AKC market place. One of the pics she has posted is of our Charlie. He was born December 10, 2017! Clearly he is not one of the puppies available. Here are the pics of Charlie at that age. She has an ad on AKC Marketplace.
> View attachment 885187
> ...


My Gunnar is turning 4 today and I shared his picture with friends on FB to celebrate. A friend asked if I'd recommend his breeder. And I had to tell them honestly that no, I wouldn't. Gunnar would've been in the same litter as Charlie. Gunnar is bowlegged in the back and he has horrible rear knees. The vet thought it was the more typical hip dysplasia and was a bit surprised by the xrays and the amount of knee damage. We are managing his pain and he's still a happy dog that is loved. When we were acquiring Gunnar, I did ask about what if we found deformities. Kathy simply said she'd take the dog back and give us a refund but she was sure of her breeding and that there would be no issue. I can't imagine giving Gunnar back. He's part of the family even though he didn't come out of the oven quite right. I thought we just got unlucky (or lucky as he's just the sweetest) and I'm a bit surprised that so many have had these same issues. I'm so sorry about your Charlie. These beautiful dogs are the innocent victims here.


----------



## Goldenmomma76 (Dec 11, 2021)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261


----------



## Goldenmomma76 (Dec 11, 2021)

Please text me 
I have some info on her! For anyone that needs it just text me.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Goldenmomma76 said:


> Please text me
> I have some info on her! For anyone that needs it just text me.


Welcome!

The GRF is a public forum, you may want to reconsider having your phone number posted on it.

Members can contact you via a Private Message (Conversation) through the Forum.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Lol! Now you need to delete her number from your quote @CAROLINA MOM! 😉


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

pawsnpaca said:


> Lol! Now you need to delete her number from your quote @CAROLINA MOM! 😉


Thanks!

Since she removed it, I did.
Some members don't mind having their contact info posted on the forum.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, I think this is the potentially the worst breeder ever exposed on this forum (so far this is all hear say,)! I hope someone shuts her down if she is as bad as it appears. She is potentially harming many pups, breeding dogs, and families who want Golden's! Tragic it is...

Those of you looking for pups, read this over real good to see what can happen if you do not do your homework!


----------



## holnash (8 mo ago)

jhall934 said:


> Hi! I want to see if anyone else has gone through this. I have an 11 month old Golden Retriever. Basically, she started limping months ago in her front leg and we visited an orthopedic vet and she needs to get a arthroscopy on her right shoulder. It's a $3,500 surgery. The vet also found arthritis and other problems in her back legs (she had been limping on one of her back legs too). He suggested scoping at least one of them. Is this something she was born with? a sign of overbreeding? Something just common in big dogs?
> I feel so bad because I love her so much. Looking back there were red flags at the breeders place. The parents were on site but we weren't allowed to pet them. The breeder also refused to send photos (we did see her and hold her as a puppy but they wouldn't send photos after). She contacted us at 11 pm (via text) at night to tell us the puppy would be ready to go home the next day. We were expecting an 8 week old puppy but she was actually 6 weeks which is way too young. It's a longshot but the breeder was from Richmond, texas. Her name is Kathy Marek, has anyone else dealt with her?
> She seemed to be healthy until she started limping. We called the vet and she basically said she'd give us our money back if we gave Maddie back. Which is absurd because we love her and she'd probably euthanize her.
> View attachment 873261





jhall934 said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the issues your golden has. Colt was listed as the sire on Maddie's sheet as well. My dad did get in contact with Kathy and she blamed us for injuring her. She offered to take her back and refund us the $1000. Why would we do that though? We love her and Kathy would probably just have her euthanized. I wish there was a way to stop her from breeding more puppies with health problems. I hope that people who consider buying from Kathy see this forum and think twice. I do love Maddie and she is my baby but going through this is devastating.
> 
> On another note, Maddie is incredibly timid as well. She is shy and scared of new people. I was worried that maybe I didn't socialize her enough but its interesting that your golden is fearful of guests as well.


*Do not purchase a dog from Kathy Marek!!!!* We got our Little Archie from this breeder in November 2021. We have taken him to vet, training, just got him fixed. Around 5 1/2 months we started having growling issue. Then he bit my husband. Just recently I was bit as well. He has tried to bite neighbors. This is our fourth Golden Retriever along with other dogs through the years. In sixty years and all the dogs we have been around neither of us has ever been biten. We have always loved the goldens. After I was bit we really had to evaluate situation. (ER 8 stitches) Trainer sugguested muzzle training? Who muzzles a golden retriever. Called golden rescue seems the one and only breeder they will not take a dog from is Kathy Marek. *Also, AKC shows name of Darek Pannell as breeder not Kathy Marek**.* With covid we bought her story that we couldnt see dogs. Hindsight is 20/20 big lesson learned. Unforunately, we feel with the liability of this dog, he will have to be put down. We have grand children, and could never forgive ourselves if something happened to them. If there is someone who knows of a better solution please let me know ASAP. We are in the 11th hour. Also, this woman should not be allowed to breed dogs. Unforunately, we found this information out much too late. I can't find any other negative except this site. If anyone can steer me in the right direction to report this person I am more than ready to do so. Also, contacted AKC to file a complaint, no help there. Response was "anyone can sell a dog". We feel returning the dog to her would be irresponsible as well. I wouldn't want anyone to go through what we have. As I was writing this his Trainer called and is willing to take Archie. God does answer prayers. Please contact me with information to report this horrible person.


----------



## Hitbypitch (8 mo ago)

holnash said:


> *Do not purchase a dog from Kathy Marek!!!!* We got our Little Archie from this breeder in November 2021. We have taken him to vet, training, just got him fixed. Around 5 1/2 months we started having growling issue. Then he bit my husband. Just recently I was bit as well. He has tried to bite neighbors. This is our fourth Golden Retriever along with other dogs through the years. In sixty years and all the dogs we have been around neither of us has ever been biten. We have always loved the goldens. After I was bit we really had to evaluate situation. (ER 8 stitches) Trainer sugguested muzzle training? Who muzzles a golden retriever. Called golden rescue seems the one and only breeder they will not take a dog from is Kathy Marek. *Also, AKC shows name of Darek Pannell as breeder not Kathy Marek**.* With covid we bought her story that we couldnt see dogs. Hindsight is 20/20 big lesson learned. Unforunately, we feel with the liability of this dog, he will have to be put down. We have grand children, and could never forgive ourselves if something happened to them. If there is someone who knows of a better solution please let me know ASAP. We are in the 11th hour. Also, this woman should not be allowed to breed dogs. Unforunately, we found this information out much too late. I can't find any other negative except this site. If anyone can steer me in the right direction to report this person I am more than ready to do so. Also, contacted AKC to file a complaint, no help there. Response was "anyone can sell a dog". We feel returning the dog to her would be irresponsible as well. I wouldn't want anyone to go through what we have. As I was writing this his Trainer called and is willing to take Archie. God does answer prayers. Please contact me with information to report this horrible person.


I’m sorry you had this issue with your GR from the Marek’s. I’ve had two different experiences with Marek’s GR.

My wife and I purchased our first GR from the Marek’s in 07/2005. His name was King Papi Bedingfield. Kings Sir-was Mighty River Jordan and Dam- Sassy Summer Sunshine. King was the best family dog we ever had. King passed away in 2016 of old age. One of the worst days of our lives.

I/family had to have another GR with Mighty Rivers Jordan’s blood line. Our family would accept nothing less. After calling the Marek’s after king passed in 2016 they had one puppy left who had Mighty River Jordan’s blood line. I would have paid any amount of money for the dog. We now have another member of our family thfrom the Marek’s and Mighty River Jordan and his name is River Papi Jordan. He looks just like Mighty River and King Papi.

Bart Bedingfield


----------

